# Is South Australia more British than Britain?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

British people are particularly attracted to South Australia as they believe that the region has a stronger sense of community than exists in their own country, researchers have found. A study by the Academy for British and Irish Studies at the University of Huddersfield in the UK, found that the majority of expats from the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is South Australia more British than Britain?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I can truly understand why the brits have had enough of there own country and why they want to leave. The only thing i disagree with the english is they think they can go and invade ( look at spain, greece, Malta, France) another country and they truly do expect the country to bow to there needs. Oh yes they want to settle and bring up there children in a safe enviroment but they forget that its usually there own kids that cause allot of trouble and why because in Uk thats the way the kids are they have to fight for themselves . I am british but im not always proud of it. I have studies about how the brits act in other countries and believe me a quite community is turned into hell within a few months. Sorry if this sounds harsh but its the truth. One thing i would like to say is how do these kids get into another country when half of them have ASBO,S issued by the courts, these kids are as young as 5yrs old.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Louiseb

It is sad to see the negative opinion which many people have of British expats especially when in many cases it is just a minority causing all of the trouble. Do you think it is getting worse or do you see some improvements of late?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Editor said:


> Hi Louiseb
> 
> It is sad to see the negative opinion which many people have of British expats especially when in many cases it is just a minority causing all of the trouble. Do you think it is getting worse or do you see some improvements of late?


The sad thing about the brits is they have a bad name all over the world now i know that [sorry for the expression but its one we know well] " shit sticks' but it doesnt stick without cause, unfortunatly i dont see the situation improving at all, sorry but thats my view, You see the brits want to leave Uk because its over run by foreigners and certain areas of Britiain is over run with nationals and the british dont like it, this is one aspect of the whole story but mainly because the goverment gives more preference to the foreigners than they do the British, and they dont like it, fine they have the right to want to keep there country British and not the colours of benetton , but what do the brits do they go and invade and yes i say invade another country and they believe its ok to do this, they run like droans to spain and now the brits have overtaken an area of spain that even the spanish dont want to enter no more because of the brits, and there ways and language and there behaviour. They invaded Malta and this once quite island is over run by the brits and there drunkeness, the schools are in uproar because the british kids are bloody trouble makers and they fight and not just with hands but with weapons. Drugs is becoming a big problem and its usually the brits bringing it in i know because im the one that has collect them from the airport. yes im british but i am also Maltese by birth. In Australia and i speak of Perth where i live what right has the brits got to say that because Australia is governed by there queen they have every right to be there, Whoa sorry guys but you dont have the right to be there thats why you had to apply for a visa, sorry because im rabbiting on but the brits have a bad attitide and no matter where you go in the world where ever there is british there is trouble, they dont want to stay in there own country because of foreigners invading them but they dont mind they invade another country. I alsways say when in rome do as the romans do the british say when in Rome you will do what i do. Not every british person is bad but the majority have an attitude that attracts trouble.

Louise


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Louiseb

I was not disagreeing with your comments about the reputation of Brits abroad, just find it sad that those who want to cause trouble and act like louts make it very hard for other Brits to enjoy a life where they appreciate the country they are in, the culture, the way of life, etc.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Editor said:


> Hi Louiseb
> 
> I was not disagreeing with your comments about the reputation of Brits abroad, just find it sad that those who want to cause trouble and act like louts make it very hard for other Brits to enjoy a life where they appreciate the country they are in, the culture, the way of life, etc.


LOL i know you were,nt disagreeing but it angers me about the brits and how they mamnage to disturb a peaceful country only months after invading it, they want to leave there own country because of the so called foreigners, but when they move to another country they automatically believe they have the right to do as they want and for them they are not foreigners. I get so fed up of having to drag them from the airport because of illegal substances, and im fed up of having to be called out to an emergency because the Brits are pissed up and fighting, they are a disgrace and should be deported from any EU country they cause trouble in. 
Like Australia what gives them the right to say they have as much right as the Australians to live there, just becasue the queen governs Australia doesnt give them the right, Australia would be better of being an independant state. 
Im ranting again lol, bloody brits they make me angry most of them.
Louise


----------

